# How bad is high thyroperoxidase Ab



## FrostDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

I went to my general dr recently and showed him my feet. Years ago I was told I had raynauds and that there was nothing that could be done for it and just to live with the pain. Well, when my general dr saw my purple toes with sores on them he said it looked like vasculitis and started me on a 9 day taper of prednisone. After that, he ordered blood work:

ANA titer 640 (Abn)

Basophil absolute .04

Basophil auto .6

Eosinophil absolute .08

Eosinophil auto 1.2

Hct 42.6

Hgb 14.5

Imm gran absolute .03

Immature granulocyte auto 1

lymphocyte absolute 1.85

lymphocyte auto 27.9

MCH 30.9

MCHC 34.0

MCV 91

Monocyte absolute .47

Monocyte auto 7.1

MPV 11.4

Neutrophil absolute 4.16

Neutrophil auto 62.7

NRBC % 0.0

Platelet 259

RBC 4.69

RDW 14.1

Sed rate 2

WBC 6.6

I think he was testing for lupus- he mentioned lupus but idk. He prescribed a month-long taper of prednisone. Then he sent me to a rheumatologist who did some more blood work... I'm pretty sure I am missing some of the results because I think he ran anti dsDNA but I don't see that on my paperwork but I do see:

SS-A/Ro IgG-Mayo <.2

SS-B/La IgG-Mayo <.2

SM IgG-Mayo <.2

RNP IgG-Mayo .4

Scl-70 IgG-Mayo <.2

Jo IgG-Mayo <.2

and all of those tests say reference value is <1.0 (Negative)

He also ran some thyroid tests because he felt a nodule:

Thyroglob Ab 30

Thyroperoxidase Ab >1300 (Abn: H)

And both of those have normal value: <61

Does that mean I have Hashimoto's because the TPO is high? When TPO is high is that hypo or hyper thyroidism? How bad is TPO of 1300? I have an ultrasound of my thyroid in about a week but I'm nervous because I read online that hashi's and thyroid cancer go together a lot.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The TPO certainly indicates that there's an attack of some kind and high TPO is often seen in Hashi's.

However, you also have a somewhat high Thyroglobulin number...that plus a nodule plus a high TPO raises a red flag for thyroid cancer. You should have an ultrasound of your thyroid done ASAP.

Additional thyroid testing should also include free t4 and free t3...you might want to ask for TSI to be run as well.

Outside of the foot issue (which sounds awful!), are you otherwise symptomatic?


----------



## FrostDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi! Thanks for replying! The thyroglobulin number is high too? Crap. Idk if I have other symptoms really... I have sinus issues. Big time. Runny nose every day that started suddenly for about a week 5 or 6 years ago my nose just went insane- runny nose, sneezing, watery eyes that kind of vibrated because they were so irritated. I was thinking since the ANA was high I might finally get my sinus issues fixed. I mostly wanted my feet and nose fixed. I went to a nurse practitioner about 2 months ago for a diabetes test because I have numbness in my hands, feet, and tongue. No diabetes. So I let the issue drop. The drs office I go to seems to think everyone is drug-seeking so I didn't want to push the issue. The rheumatologist says he doesn't suspect hypothyroidism because I weigh about 125 lbs and I'm about 5' 8" and female. I'm 23 if that's important at all.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems to me to be higher than expected. With the labs I've used, the reference range is usually <20 or <22. So it just sticks out (to me, anyway). My thought is to eliminate the most serious things first and then work your way down the list.

I can't comment about your feet or nose, but you can be hyper with Hashi's too (which sounds crazy, but it does happen). So while the traditional symptoms might be weight gain etc, the fact that your thing and have "vibrating" eyes makes me wonder if you don't have some hyper stuff happening too.

It's just hard to guess without all the information.


----------



## FrostDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

haha nobody has any idea what I mean about the eye thing. I'm pretty sure its from the sinuses. Or maybe I'm just an odd duck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FrostDragon said:


> I went to my general dr recently and showed him my feet. Years ago I was told I had raynauds and that there was nothing that could be done for it and just to live with the pain. Well, when my general dr saw my purple toes with sores on them he said it looked like vasculitis and started me on a 9 day taper of prednisone. After that, he ordered blood work:
> 
> ANA titer 640 (Abn)
> 
> ...


I believe you would be wise to get an ultra-sound and possibly FNA (fine needle aspritation) for the high TPO and the presence of Thyroglobulin Ab can suggest cancer.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

Out of all those tests, has anyone checked you for diabetes?

I feel so badly for you. Do rest assured you have landed in a good place by joining this board.










PS: There are medical interventions for Reynaud's; you do not have to live w/ the pain.

http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-topics/topics/raynaud/treatment.html


----------



## FrostDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

My diabetes test was negative. Also, I forgot to mention that my ANA pattern says "diffuse and speckled". I didn't know you could have 2 patterns on one test but that's what the paperwork says... so maybe there are multiple things going on? idk ultrasound scheduled for the 17th and if I hear back from the dr about the labs I will post that info. Do FNAs hurt?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FrostDragon said:


> My diabetes test was negative. Also, I forgot to mention that my ANA pattern says "diffuse and speckled". I didn't know you could have 2 patterns on one test but that's what the paperwork says... so maybe there are multiple things going on? idk ultrasound scheduled for the 17th and if I hear back from the dr about the labs I will post that info. Do FNAs hurt?


I did note that about the ANA. That's another antibody that is suggestive and further testing is required.

You have a lot of labs so you might like this link where you can look everything up!

http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I know about the vibrating eye thing. I went to 7 different eye doctors whom all commented on it. My experience and research says you need to be evaluated by an opthomologists that's also an MD to be monitored for Thyroid Eye Disease (TED). TED can happen with high TPO. Lots of graves patients have high TPO. I do. You can also have TED and no problems with your thyroid. Please look into this. The eyes are so precious.


----------



## FrostDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

can thyroid problems lead to tongue problems? My dr asked about mouth sores while I was at his office last week and I said no without thinking but I have had weird spots on my tongue for literally years. I never thought much of them since my dentist has never mentioned them. I can't imagine they are normal though. I took a pic of them... it's kinda gross. I've been having pain in the roof of my mouth for the past few weeks and kinda feels like there's something caught on the left side of my throat. I just thought that was caused by the prednisone. I will def ask my dr on the 30th when I go back but I'm kind of freaked out atm. Sorry you had to see my gross tongue


----------

